# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  کنکور 98 بالاخره ترمیم معدل بریم یا نه؟ (نظام قدیم)

## God_of_war

سلام دوستان این قانون تصویب شده؟ یعنی من که نظام قدیمم برم ترمیم معدل دقیقا یکی میگه چیکار کنیم الان؟

----------


## Elahe_

منم موندم چيكار كنم 
اره تصويب شده ولي من با دكتر سبطي حرف زدم گفت لغوش ميكنيم نميدونم لغو ميشه يا نه :Yahoo (17): 
به نظرم بهتره فعلا صبر كنيم و اگه لغو نشد دي ماه بريم ترميم

----------


## God_of_war

> منم موندم چيكار كنم 
> اره تصويب شده ولي من با دكتر سبطي حرف زدم گفت لغوش ميكنيم نميدونم لغو ميشه يا نه
> به نظرم بهتره فعلا صبر كنيم و اگه لغو نشد دي ماه بريم ترميم


مگه به همین راحتیه صبر کنیم تا دی ماه بعد بریم ترمیم؟ اگه الان بفهمیم از همین الان میخونیم هر چند من موندم ریاضی فیزیک رو چه خاکی بریزم تو سرم

----------


## Elahe_

> مگه به همین راحتیه صبر کنیم تا دی ماه بعد بریم ترمیم؟ اگه الان بفهمیم از همین الان میخونیم هر چند من موندم ریاضی فیزیک رو چه خاکی بریزم تو سرم


چه فرقي داره كي بريم ترميم ؟ شما فعلا كنكورتو بخون بعد اگه تصويب شد تو دي ماه دو سه هفته وقت ميذاري برا امتحان نهايي ميخوني :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Django

من هرگز ترمیم معدل نمیرم تا جلوی این ظلم کم نیاورده باشم!

----------


## God_of_war

> چه فرقي داره كي بريم ترميم ؟ شما فعلا كنكورتو بخون بعد اگه تصويب شد تو دي ماه دو سه هفته وقت ميذاري برا امتحان نهايي ميخوني


تو 2 3 هفته عزیز حالت خوبه کی وقت می کنه اون همه شعر ادبیات معنیشو حفظ کنه اون همه ایه تو دینی رو معنیشو حفظ کنه واسه کنکور دادن نیازی به حفظ کردن نیس ولی برا ترمیم مجبوریم بعضی چیزا که اصلا به درد کنکور نمیخوره رو بخونیم نمیگم از الان شاید زود باشه ولی از مهر واسه ترمیم برای معدل 20 باید حفظ کرد تو 2 3 هفته نمیشه لاقل برای من که همه درسام نمره هاش کمه

----------


## God_of_war

> من هرگز ترمیم معدل نمیرم تا جلوی این ظلم کم نیاورده باشم!


شرایط جوریه مجبوریم هر کاری میگن بکنیم

----------


## -SmS-

سلام به همه. میخواستم بپرسم سالهای قبل فارغ التحصیل ها میتونستن هم سوم رو ترمیم کنن هم پیش؟ چون پیش که مجبورم همشو ترمیم کنم و سوم هم دوتا درسو باید بترمیمم :Yahoo (114):  و مورد دیگه اینکه کسی میدونه تو خرداد هم میشه ترمیم کرد؟
یه خواهشی داشتم اونم اینه که خیلی تو تایپک ها بحثو سیاسی نکنین چون اینجوری تایپک میره تو حاشیه و بچه ها جوابشون رو نمیگیرن. موفق باشید.

----------


## Elahe_

> سلام به همه. میخواستم بپرسم سالهای قبل فارغ التحصیل ها میتونستن هم سوم رو ترمیم کنن هم پیش؟ چون پیش که مجبورم همشو ترمیم کنم و سوم هم دوتا درسو باید بترمیمم و مورد دیگه اینکه کسی میدونه تو خرداد هم میشه ترمیم کرد؟
> یه خواهشی داشتم اونم اینه که خیلی تو تایپک ها بحثو سیاسی نکنین چون اینجوری تایپک میره تو حاشیه و بچه ها جوابشون رو نمیگیرن. موفق باشید.


پيش ميگن ترميم نداره :Yahoo (17):

----------


## Elahe_

> تو 2 3 هفته عزیز حالت خوبه کی وقت می کنه اون همه شعر ادبیات معنیشو حفظ کنه اون همه ایه تو دینی رو معنیشو حفظ کنه واسه کنکور دادن نیازی به حفظ کردن نیس ولی برا ترمیم مجبوریم بعضی چیزا که اصلا به درد کنکور نمیخوره رو بخونیم نمیگم از الان شاید زود باشه ولی از مهر واسه ترمیم برای معدل 20 باید حفظ کرد تو 2 3 هفته نمیشه لاقل برای من که همه درسام نمره هاش کمه


نكنه ميخواي سه ماه وقت بذاري برا امتحان نهايي؟
نميدونم سطحتون در چه حده ولي سال سوم هم كه بوديم كلا امتحانا دو سه هفته وقت ميگرفت 
برا هر درس دو يا سه روز وقت داشتيم بخونيم بريم امتحان بديم 
الانم همونجوريه فرقي نداره ...مثلا شما ميتوني تو دو روز كل ادبيات سومو بخوني ..هر روز ١٢ -١٣ ساعت بخوني تموم ميشه مگه دوران مدرسه همونجوري نميخونديم ؟ امتحان نهايي كه از كنكور سخت تر نيست

----------


## God_of_war

> نكنه ميخواي سه ماه وقت بذاري برا امتحان نهايي؟
> نميدونم سطحتون در چه حده ولي سال سوم هم كه بوديم كلا امتحانا دو سه هفته وقت ميگرفت 
> برا هر درس دو يا سه روز وقت داشتيم بخونيم بريم امتحان بديم 
> الانم همونجوريه فرقي نداره ...مثلا شما ميتوني تو دو روز كل ادبيات سومو بخوني ..هر روز ١٢ -١٣ ساعت بخوني تموم ميشه مگه دوران مدرسه همونجوري نميخونديم ؟ امتحان نهايي كه از كنكور سخت تر نيست


اره همونجوری بخونم فوقش 10 میگیرم من میخوام 20 بگیرم عزیز تا تاثیر داشته باشه شاید شما ذهنتون با انیشتین یکیه :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Elahe_

> اره همونجوری بخونم فوقش 10 میگیرم من میخوام 20 بگیرم عزیز تا تاثیر داشته باشه شاید شما ذهنتون با انیشتین یکیه


به هر حال من نيومدم با شما بحث كنم صرفا هدفم كمك بود  
ولي اونايي كه امتحان نهاييو ٢٠ و ١٩ شدن هم همين قدر وقت داشتن و ذهنشون با انيشتين هم يكي نبوده 
موفق باشيد

----------


## God_of_war

> به هر حال من نيومدم با شما بحث كنم صرفا هدفم كمك بود  
> ولي اونايي كه امتحان نهاييو ٢٠ و ١٩ شدن هم همين قدر وقت داشتن و ذهنشون با انيشتين هم يكي نبوده 
> موفق باشيد


خوب من یکم کند ذهنم  :Yahoo (105):  خوشحال شدی؟ :Yahoo (105):

----------


## parastoo17

بچه ها همین بحث های روانی سر کنکور ما هم بود هم ۹۳ هم ۹۴ کسی برد داره که تحت تاثیر این جو قرار نگیره. درستون رو بخونین میدونم هیچ چیز این کنکور نه عادلانه س نه منطقی ولی از معدود راه های ی تحصیل تقریبا اکی هست تو ایران....
موفق باشید دوستای عزیزم

----------


## matrooke

هیچی معلوم نیست
زیست و شیمی رو اگه کم گرفتید برید.هم زیست و شیمی خوندید هم اینکه اگه قطعی شد ضرر نکردید
در اصل میتونید برنامه کنکورتون رو با امتحانا یکی کنید

----------


## God_of_war

> هیچی معلوم نیست
> زیست و شیمی رو اگه کم گرفتید برید.هم زیست و شیمی خوندید هم اینکه اگه قطعی شد ضرر نکردید
> در اصل میتونید برنامه کنکورتون رو با امتحانا یکی کنید


مگه نمیگن معدل مهمه؟ الان این دو درس رفتن واسه کسی که هنه درسا نمره هاش پایینه فرقی می کنه؟

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> مگه نمیگن معدل مهمه؟ الان این دو درس رفتن واسه کسی که هنه درسا نمره هاش پایینه فرقی می کنه؟


دوست عزیز تراز هر درس جدا جدا محاسبه میشه و اینطور نیست که معدل باشه شما ممکنه معدلت 10 باشه ولی یه درسو 20 گرفته باشی نهایی تو اون درس که 20 شدی تراز مطلوب میگیری حتی با معدل پایینت.
درضمن اگر معدل قطعی بشه حداقل دروس اختصاصی که زیر 18 و حتی 19 هستن هم باید ترمیم بشن(اگر میخواین بدونید چرا دلیلش 27 هزار نفر معدل 19.75 به بالا در کنکور سراسری)

----------


## God_of_war

> دوست عزیز تراز هر درس جدا جدا محاسبه میشه و اینطور نیست که معدل باشه شما ممکنه معدلت 10 باشه ولی یه درسو 20 گرفته باشی نهایی تو اون درس که 20 شدی تراز مطلوب میگیری حتی با معدل پایینت.
> درضمن اگر معدل قطعی بشه حداقل دروس اختصاصی که زیر 18 و حتی 19 هستن هم باید ترمیم بشن(اگر میخواین بدونید چرا دلیلش 27 هزار نفر معدل 19.75 به بالا در کنکور سراسری)


دمت گرم خوب ر*دی بهم افسردگی گرفتم :Yahoo (39):

----------


## Hellion

> دمت گرم خوب ر*دی بهم افسردگی گرفتم


#کپشن_ناب

----------


## ADaM AhaNi

*سوالات ترمیم معدل از   نظام قدیم یا جدید ؟ 

اصلاغیر از نظام قدیمی ها  کس دیگه ای مگه می تونه شرکت کنه ؟*

----------


## Mysterious

دوستان میشه جوابمو بدید ربطی به تاپیک نداره
میتونم دو نوبت برم ترمیم؟
مثلا شهریور ۵ درس 
دی ماه ۳ درس؟

----------


## last shot

بهتره هر چه زودتر ترمیم کنید.

----------


## ADaM AhaNi

*اگر کسی از جزییات دقیقش خبر داره لطفا اینجا بگه 

زمانش ؟ شرایطش ؟ سوالاتش از نظام جدیده با قدیم ؟ ثبت نامش از کی شروع میشه ؟ و ...*

----------


## last shot

> دوستان میشه جوابمو بدید ربطی به تاپیک نداره
> میتونم دو نوبت برم ترمیم؟
> مثلا شهریور ۵ درس 
> دی ماه ۳ درس؟


البته که میشه.

----------


## S1de9h

> *اگر کسی از جزییات دقیقش خبر داره لطفا اینجا بگه 
> 
> زمانش ؟ شرایطش ؟ سوالاتش از نظام جدیده با قدیم ؟ ثبت نامش از کی شروع میشه ؟ و ...*



سوال همه الان همینه دوستان کسی اطلاع داره در اختیار بقیه هم بزاره

----------


## gigabyte2052

> دوستان میشه جوابمو بدید ربطی به تاپیک نداره
> میتونم دو نوبت برم ترمیم؟
> مثلا شهریور ۵ درس 
> دی ماه ۳ درس؟


خیر تا اونجایی که من اطلاع دارم شما یک نوبت میتونی به تعداد دلخواه دروس رو ترمیم کنید نمیتونید نصفشو اینور بقیشو اونور

----------


## mohammad1397

> نكنه ميخواي سه ماه وقت بذاري برا امتحان نهايي؟
> نميدونم سطحتون در چه حده ولي سال سوم هم كه بوديم كلا امتحانا دو سه هفته وقت ميگرفت 
> برا هر درس دو يا سه روز وقت داشتيم بخونيم بريم امتحان بديم 
> الانم همونجوريه فرقي نداره ...مثلا شما ميتوني تو دو روز كل ادبيات سومو بخوني ..هر روز ١٢ -١٣ ساعت بخوني تموم ميشه مگه دوران مدرسه همونجوري نميخونديم ؟ امتحان نهايي كه از كنكور سخت تر نيست


دو سه هفته فقط دارن با گذروندن توکمپین میگذرونن!!! اول بگذار4درس نهایی مشخص بشه دی برا ترمیم بهتره نهایی سک سریا با جو سازی خیلی گندش کردن درصورتیکه سطحش یک بیستم کنکورهم نیست

----------


## mohammad1397

#به_حاشیه_نرویم

----------


## Dayi

دوستان همه درسا تاثیر داره یا فقط 4 تا نهایی؟
اگ کسی میدونه جواب بده

----------


## mohammad1397

> دوستان همه درسا تاثیر داره یا فقط 4 تا نهایی؟
> اگ کسی میدونه جواب بده


چهاردرس دوست عزیز تا چند روز دیگه مشخص میشه کدوم درسا

----------


## hossein-ml

سلام 
آقا اگه این قانون تاثیر قطعی لغو نشه تاثیرش فقط دروس نهایی سومه؟ یا پیش دانشگاهی رو هم تاثیر میدن؟یا معلوم نیس هنوز؟

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> *سوالات ترمیم معدل از   نظام قدیم یا جدید ؟ 
> 
> اصلاغیر از نظام قدیمی ها  کس دیگه ای مگه می تونه شرکت کنه ؟*


سوالات ترمیم معدل واسه نظام قدیم هاست دیگه .
اصن نظام جدید سال دیگه اولین سری نهایی واسشون برگزار میشه و عملا حداقل تا شهریور ماه هیچ ترمیم معدلی واسشون درکار نخواهد بود (کلا واسه کنکور 98 فقط نمرات خرداد واسه تاثیر تو کنکور لحاظ میشه)

----------


## last shot

> زمان ثبت نام شهریور که ماکسیموم تا هفته اول مرداده حدودا . برای دی ماه هم هفته اول آذر .
> سوالات ترمیم که مشخصا از نظام قدیمه ! نظام جدید هنوز نهایی نداره گل پسر
> در ضمن اقا پسرا باید حتما فاقد غیبت و شامل یک معافیت باشن
> 
> 
> ترمیم که کلا یک باره . چه یک درس چه 9تا درس 
> کلا یک بار !


نمیدونستم یک درس با چند درس فرقی نداره.ممنون

----------


## شیما وحیدی

بچه ها کلا از فاز ترمیم معدل بیایین بیرون 
چرا که اولا بری شرکت کنی معلوم نیست سوالا رو سخت بدن اسون بدن کی تصحیح میکنه و چی میشه و فقط هم یکبار میشه شرکت کرد 
نهایتا الان معدل 18 داری میشی 19.5 بازم فرقی نداره تاثیرش اینه که مثلا رتبه 40 هزار شما میشه 20 هزار بازم رشته خوب قبول نمیشی
اینا میخوان با بچه ها بازی کنن نباید بریم تو بازی اینا.همه ش برای کسری بودجه اموزش پرورش هست
الان به فکر اعتراض و لغو این مصوبه باشین!

----------


## maxin

سلام.میخاستم بدونم خرداد 98 هم ترمیم معدل برگزار میشه؟

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

ترمیم ثبت نام نکنید، مثبت میشه تورو خدا نا امید نباشید

----------


## Piman

کسی که چنتا درس پیش دانشگاهی رو قبول نشده باشه توی شهریور الان باید کجا ثبت نام کنه

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> کسی که چنتا درس پیش دانشگاهی رو قبول نشده باشه توی شهریور الان باید کجا ثبت نام کنه


مدرسه ی بزرگسالان

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> سلام.میخاستم بدونم خرداد 98 هم ترمیم معدل برگزار میشه؟


احتمال زیاد میشه ، زمانش دی ، خرداد و شهریور هس

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> بچه ها کلا از فاز ترمیم معدل بیایین بیرون 
> چرا که اولا بری شرکت کنی معلوم نیست سوالا رو سخت بدن اسون بدن کی تصحیح میکنه و چی میشه و فقط هم یکبار میشه شرکت کرد 
> نهایتا الان معدل 18 داری میشی 19.5 بازم فرقی نداره تاثیرش اینه که مثلا رتبه 40 هزار شما میشه 20 هزار بازم رشته خوب قبول نمیشی
> اینا میخوان با بچه ها بازی کنن نباید بریم تو بازی اینا.همه ش برای کسری بودجه اموزش پرورش هست
> الان به فکر اعتراض و لغو این مصوبه باشین!


خخخخخ خداروشکر شما مشور نشدی !!! رتبه 40 هزار بشه 20 هزار شما باهاش پرستاری و خیلی رشته های دیگه میتوانی قبول بشی اتفاقا
بین 18 تا 19/50 هم خیییلی فاصله هست!!!
البته خب درسته همش برای درآمد اموزش و پرورش هست و دزدی و غیره ولی خب مجبورن بچه ها دیگه ، آینده خیلیا روی نیم نمره و یک نمره رقم میخوره ، سازمان ها ک درک ندارن چقدر دارن استرس وارد میکنن به بچه ها  ، بچه ها هم مجبورن بالاخره ، کنکور رقابت هست و اونی برنده هست ک یک سوال ، یا 0/25 نمره بیشتر باشه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> سلام 
> آقا اگه این قانون تاثیر قطعی لغو نشه تاثیرش فقط دروس نهایی سومه؟ یا پیش دانشگاهی رو هم تاثیر میدن؟یا معلوم نیس هنوز؟


هم سوم و هم پیش دانشگاهی
سوم16.67 پیش3.33

----------


## Alireza_79ez

اولا نمیشه یه سری درس رو دی ترمیم کرد یه سری رو خرداد 
بعد هم دوستان اگرخواستین برین ترمیم همون دی برین خرداد موقع جمع بندی رو خراب نکنین(زمان رفت و برگشت و استرس و...)
پیش هم اگر نرفتیم تاثیر چندانی نداره تراز 10هزاریا5هزار فرقش میشه نهایت 200تاتراز

----------


## Alireza_79ez

> هم سوم و هم پیش دانشگاهی ، 5% پیش دانشگاهی 15% سوم


سوم16.67 پیش3.33

----------


## yasser0411

حتما برین حتما
دوستومن هم درست میگن که توی دی شرکت کنین قبلا سوالات دی نسبت به خرداد و شهریور آسون بود الان نمی دونم
اگه معدل 17 رو بکنین 19 خیلی تاثیر داره خیلی

----------


## Mohadese h

اگه برای پیش ترمیم بزارن
بخوایم هم سوم بریم هم پیش
باید دوتاشو تو ی ماه بریم؟
چجوریه؟

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> سوم16.67 پیش3.33


آره ، من رندش کردم خخخ ، ویرایش کردم دوباره

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> اگه برای پیش ترمیم بزارن
> بخوایم هم سوم بریم هم پیش
> باید دوتاشو تو ی ماه بریم؟
> چجوریه؟


برای هرکدوم تاریخ مشخصی میذارن دیگه ، بله توی یک ماه میشه تقریبا ، بستگی به برنامه امتحانی هست که بهتون میدن
فقط یک بار بیشتر فرصت استفاده از ترمیم معدل ندارین
برای سنجش هم هر نمره ای بیشتر بود ارسال میشه ، ینی اگر قبلا گرفتی 18 اما ترمیم گرفتی 16 ، برای سنجش همون 18 حساب میشه (تاجایی ک اطلاع دارم)

----------


## Mohadese h

> برای هرکدوم تاریخ مشخصی میذارن دیگه ، بله توی یک ماه میشه تقریبا ، بستگی به برنامه امتحانی هست که بهتون میدن
> فقط یک بار بیشتر فرصت استفاده از ترمیم معدل ندارین
> برای سنجش هم هر نمره ای بیشتر بود ارسال میشه ، ینی اگر قبلا گرفتی 18 اما ترمیم گرفتی 16 ، برای سنجش همون 18 حساب میشه (تاجایی ک اطلاع دارم)


نمیشه مثلا سوموتودی بریم پیشو توخرداد؟

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> نمیشه مثلا سوموتودی بریم پیشو توخرداد؟


چرا میشه ، شما پول هر درس ر و بدی همونو امتحان میدی  دیگه ، فقط قبلش بپرس حتما از اون مدرسه ، والا اینجا ایرانه ، هر مدرسه ای یه قانون داره ، هماهنگ ک نیستن خخخ

----------


## Mohadese h

> چرا میشه ، شما پول هر درس ر و بدی همونو امتحان میدی  دیگه ، فقط قبلش بپرس حتما از اون مدرسه ، والا اینجا ایرانه ، هر مدرسه ای یه قانون داره ، هماهنگ ک نیستن خخخ


باشه
عاره میدونم اینجاایرانه//

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> باشه
> عاره میدونم اینجاایرانه//


 :Yahoo (1):  Good Luck

----------


## _evil.girl

> Good Luck



ترمیم معدل برای 3 درصد پپیش می ارزه؟

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> ترمیم معدل برای 3 درصد پپیش می ارزه؟


برای الان نه ، زیااااد تاثیری نداره ، بیشتر سوم 
اما خب برای سال اینده ک تاثیر 30% قطعی هست ، و سال های آینده ترک  قطعا تاثیر رو میبرن بالاتر ، الان ادم به فکر باشه بهتره

----------


## _evil.girl

> برای الان نه ، زیااااد تاثیری نداره ، بیشتر سوم 
> اما خب برای سال اینده ک تاثیر 30% قطعی هست ، و سال های آینده ترک  قطعا تاثیر رو میبرن بالاتر ، الان ادم به فکر باشه بهتره



فعلا سنجش گفته این اخرین کنکور نظام قدیم هست
معدل 19.70 سوم به نظر تون ترمیم معدل شرکت کنم؟
پیش در حدود 18 شدم دروس نهایی رو

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> فعلا سنجش گفته این اخرین کنکور نظام قدیم هست
> معدل 19.70 سوم به نظر تون ترمیم معدل شرکت کنم؟
> پیش در حدود 18 شدم دروس نهایی رو


بله اخرین کنکور نظام قدیم هست
برای همین میگم ترمیم کردن بهتراز نکردن هست چون سال دیگه ، کنکور نظام قدیم نیست دیگ ، اگر شخصی بخواد معدلش یا نمره اش رو ترمیم کنه ، ممکنه مجبور باشه با کتاب های نظام جدید امتحان ترمیم معدل رو بده  :Yahoo (1):  البته چیزی مشخص نیستا ، ولی احتمالش هست ، اما الان با همون کتابای نظام قدیم هست
خود معدل ترمیم نمیشه ، دروس ترمیم میشن ، نمره ی هر درسی رو احساس میکنین کم هست ترمیم کنین ، نمرات بالای 19 نمرات خوبی هستن دیگه ، البه از اونجایی ک پیش درصد بالایی هم نداره همون 18 هم بد نیست ، ولی اینکه سال های آینده ممکنه درصدش بره بالا ، میتوانین الان ترمیمش کنید
یک بار بیشتر فرصت ترمیم ندارین در کل

----------


## Dayi

> باشه
> عاره میدونم اینجاایرانه//


محدث

----------


## Mohadese h

> محدث


بله/؟

----------


## Amirkhan21

همش وقت تلف کردن هست انشالله که مثبت بشه هر چه زودتر از شر ترمیم راحت بشیم

----------


## amirho3einrezaee

> سلام دوستان این قانون تصویب شده؟ یعنی من که نظام قدیمم برم ترمیم معدل دقیقا یکی میگه چیکار کنیم الان؟


احتمالش هست لغو بشه
اگه قطعی موند
تو دی ترمیم کنید

----------


## Mohadese h

> بی جنبه


مرسی

----------


## God_of_war

> احتمالش هست لغو بشه
> اگه قطعی موند
> تو دی ترمیم کنید


ینی این تاپیکو من زدم باریکلا به این شهامتم :Yahoo (15):  داش دی ترمیم کردن اشتباس چون تو خرداد از لحاظ درسی اماده تریم به نظرت اینطور نیس? :Yahoo (50):

----------


## amirho3einrezaee

> ینی این تاپیکو من زدم باریکلا به این شهامتم داش دی ترمیم کردن اشتباس چون تو خرداد از لحاظ درسی اماده تریم به نظرت اینطور نیس?


ترمیم که امادگی نمیخواد
سختیش یک دهم کنکوره پس تا دی میشه بهش رسید
خرداد نزدیک کنکوره و به جمع بندیت اسیب میزنه

----------


## Mohadese h

عوووووووق

----------


## Dayi

منم عووووق

----------


## God_of_war

> ترمیم که امادگی نمیخواد
> سختیش یک دهم کنکوره پس تا دی میشه بهش رسید
> خرداد نزدیک کنکوره و به جمع بندیت اسیب میزنه


ااره  یاد این اهنگ همه چی ارومه افتادم :Yahoo (15):  حفظ کردن ابیات فارسی خواندن و حفظ کردن دینی نوشتن جواب های کامل و درسی تشریحی شیمی هم که دیگه بیخیال خودکشی کنیم بهتره این وسط زیست از همه درسا اسونه چون کلمه به کلمه کتابو همه میدونن باید مفهومی حفظ شن که امتحان نهایی زیست مثل اب خوردنه

----------


## Green Aurora

معدل دیپلم با معدل کل دیپلم فرق داره؟ یا دوتاش یکیه؟ بابا یکی جواب بده هرکس یچیزی میگه. یکی میگه معدل دیپلم یعنی معدلسال سوم یکی میگه معدل کل یعنی معدلی که توی گواهینامه پایان تحصیلی متوسطه بهت دادن یعنی هیچکس هیچ چیز درموردش نمیدوننننههههه؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## saeedkh76

اگر نمرتون توی درسی خیلی پایینه بهتره برید ترمیم معدل.حالا چه تاثیر مثبت چه قطعی.قطعا نمره آوردن تو امتحان کتبی خیلی راحت تر از تستیه


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SARA_J

اصلا فکرنکنم خردادبشه ترمیم نظام قدیم داد ! چون امتحانات نهایی دوازدهم برگزارمیشه 
آموزش وپرورش هم دروغ میگه که نظام قدیم هم امتحان میگیره بودجه اش کجا بود خیلی هنرکنه همون دوازدهم روبگیره ازطرفی خردادوقت ترمیم نیست!!!

----------


## AminSD

تاثير مثبت ميشه

----------


## gloria1370

> معدل دیپلم با معدل کل دیپلم فرق داره؟ یا دوتاش یکیه؟ بابا یکی جواب بده هرکس یچیزی میگه. یکی میگه معدل دیپلم یعنی معدلسال سوم یکی میگه معدل کل یعنی معدلی که توی گواهینامه پایان تحصیلی متوسطه بهت دادن یعنی هیچکس هیچ چیز درموردش نمیدوننننههههه؟؟؟؟؟؟


واقعا اطلاعات رو از کی میگیرین شما؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ معدل دیپلم ینی همونی که سنجش بهش میگه سابقه تحصیلی یا معدل کتبی!!!! معدل امتحان نهاییت هست و فقط دروسی که ترم دوم نهایی دادی والسلام :Yahoo (110):

----------


## gloria1370

> اگر نمرتون توی درسی خیلی پایینه بهتره برید ترمیم معدل.حالا چه تاثیر مثبت چه قطعی.قطعا نمره آوردن تو امتحان کتبی خیلی راحت تر از تستیه
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


عجب پاسخ کارشناسانه ای!!!!

----------


## ali13791379

بچه ها به نظرتون با این نمرات برم ترمیم؟
سال سوم دبیرستان:
زیست ۱۹/۵
فیزیک۱۹/۵
شیمی۲۰
ریاضی ۱۷/۵
ادبیات ۱۹/۵
زبان فارسی۱۹
دینی۲۰
عربی۲۰
زبان۲۰
پیش دانشگاهی:
زیست ۱۸
فیزیک۱۸/۷۵
ادبیات۱۹/۵
دینی۱۹/۲۵

----------


## mohammad_tezar

> بچه ها به نظرتون با این نمرات برم ترمیم؟
> سال سوم دبیرستان:
> زیست ۱۹/۵
> فیزیک۱۹/۵
> شیمی۲۰
> ریاضی ۱۷/۵
> ادبیات ۱۹/۵
> زبان فارسی۱۹
> دینی۲۰
> ...


*از من ب تو نصحیت : ترمیم نرو
*

----------


## saeedkh76

> بچه ها به نظرتون با این نمرات برم ترمیم؟
> سال سوم دبیرستان:
> زیست ۱۹/۵
> فیزیک۱۹/۵
> شیمی۲۰
> ریاضی ۱۷/۵
> ادبیات ۱۹/۵
> زبان فارسی۱۹
> دینی۲۰
> ...


این نمرات عالیه
نیازی به ترمیم نداره

----------


## Seyed Chester

> *از من ب تو نصحیت : ترمیم نرو
> *


اگر امسالم قبول نشیم برا 99 خیلی لازمه بریم ترمیم؟
پ★ن: معدلم 12 شده :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Amirkhan21

> بچه ها به نظرتون با این نمرات برم ترمیم؟سال سوم دبیرستان:زیست ۱۹/۵فیزیک۱۹/۵شیمی۲۰ریاضی ۱۷/۵ادبیات ۱۹/۵زبان فارسی۱۹دینی۲۰عربی۲۰زبان۲۰  پیش دانشگاهی:زیست ۱۸فیزیک۱۸/۷۵ادبیات۱۹/۵دینی۱۹/۲۵


اره برو اگه دوست داری وقتتو هدر بدی...فکر کن خدایی اصن نمراتت به ترمیم نیاز دارن؟خیلی خوبه که!!

----------


## mohammad_tezar

> اگر امسالم قبول نشیم برا 99 خیلی لازمه بریم ترمیم؟
> پ★ن: معدلم 12 شده


*باو معدل اگه 99% درصد هم قطعی بشه من بازم نمیرم ترمیم*

----------


## Misto

باو حتی اگه قطعی شد باید یه کمپین راه بندازیم هیشکی نره برای ترمیم معدل هیشکی هم کتاب متاب تشریحی نخره  :Yahoo (110):  اینا سود کنن بهشون میچربه سال بعد هم یهو دیدی درصد قطعی بودن اومد شد 40 درصد کی میدونه واقعا چی میشه

----------


## Rotbe1konour96

سلام یه سوال داشتم می خواستم بدونم که در حال حاضر که تاثیر معدل برای کنکور ۹۸ مثبت شده دیگه نیازی نیست ترمیم معدل شرکت کنیم؟!
معدل کتبی دیپلم من ۱۳.۶۷ بوده!!!
واقعا نیازی نیست؟

----------


## moeinn

> سلام یه سوال داشتم می خواستم بدونم که در حال حاضر که تاثیر معدل برای کنکور ۹۸ مثبت شده دیگه نیازی نیست ترمیم معدل شرکت کنیم؟!
> معدل کتبی دیپلم من ۱۳.۶۷ بوده!!!
> واقعا نیازی نیست؟


هنوز که یه عده گفتن برا  کنکور امسال مثبته ولی دوباره بطحایی داره سنگ اندازی میکنه -این هفته دیگه وزیر علوم اعلام میکنه مثبته یا قطعیه و اعلامیه رو تو سایت سنجش میزنن-خادمی هم گفته فردا با نماینده ها بررسی میکنم ببینیم بطحایی چه نامه ای داده

----------


## Rotbe1konour96

> هنوز که یه عده گفتن برا  کنکور امسال مثبته ولی دوباره بطحایی داره سنگ اندازی میکنه -این هفته دیگه وزیر علوم اعلام میکنه مثبته یا قطعیه و اعلامیه رو تو سایت سنجش میزنن-خادمی هم گفته فردا با نماینده ها بررسی میکنم ببینیم بطحایی چه نامه ای داده


اگر فرض کنیم که مثبت بشه نیازی من با ابن معدلی که دارم ترمیم کنم یا نه!؟(برای رشته های مثل پزشکی و دندون و دارو...)

----------


## moeinn

> اگر فرض کنیم که مثبت بشه نیازی من با ابن معدلی که دارم ترمیم کنم یا نه!؟(برای رشته های مثل پزشکی و دندون و دارو...)


نه دیگه نیازی نیست الان دعوا سر اینه که مثبت بشه تو میگی اگه مثبت شد هم برم ترمیم کنم

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> نه دیگه نیازی نیست الان دعوا سر اینه که مثبت بشه تو میگی اگه مثبت شد هم برم ترمیم کنم


نه دیگه وقتی معدل بیست تاثیر نداشته براش، برای چی میخوای ترمیم کنی؟؟!!

----------


## gloria1370

کی تکلیف این لعنتی دقیقا مشخص میشه؟ مگه اسگولن ملت یه بار میگن مثبته بعد دوباره میگن معلوم نیس؟؟

----------


## moeinn

> کی تکلیف این لعنتی دقیقا مشخص میشه؟ مگه اسگولن ملت یه بار میگن مثبته بعد دوباره میگن معلوم نیس؟؟


هنوز خبری نیست فعلا که فقط برا دانشگاه ازاد جلسه میزارن معدلم هی پاس میدن

----------


## moeinn

دلمون خوش بود مثبت شده وزیر اموزش و ...اومد گفت برا 98هردو نظام قطعیه موندم نماینده ها سر خود چطوری گفتن مثبته کلی تبریک و ما بردیم و ... تازه سبطی رو موتور فیلم گرفت گفت مثبت شده

----------


## gloria1370

واقعا گفت قطعیه؟کجا گفته و کی (key)گفته؟

----------


## moeinn

> واقعا گفت قطعیه؟کجا گفته و کی (key)گفته؟


*اسخ آموزش و پرورش به اعتراض‌ها درباره حجم بالای دروس/ نامه بطحایی به لاریجانی درباره تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور           *     
                                       دبیرکل شورای آموزش و پرورش به اعتراض‌ دانش‌آموزان پایه  دوازدهم مبنی بر حجم بالای دروس واکنش نشان داد.            
                           مهدی نوید ادهم (دبیرکل شورای آموزش و پرورش) در گفت‌وگو با  خبرنگار ایلنا در واکنش به  اعتراض دانش‌آموزان پایه دوازدهم نسبت به حجم  بالای دروس و کاربردی نبودن برخی کتب درسی گفت: برنامه پایه دوازدهم مشابه  پایه‌های دهم و یازدهم است که برای ۳۵ ساعت در هفته تنظیم شده و  دانش‌آموزان با حضور در مدرسه باید این ساعات درس را بگذرانند و کتب درسی  را فرا بگیرند.
  وی ادامه داد: این کتاب‌ها و منابع درسی مبنای ما در سوابق تحصیلی و  آزمون کنکور هستند. ضمن اینکه این مباحث متناسب با شرایط کلاس و نیاز  دانش‌آموزان تنظیم شده، اما اگر قرار باشد؛ تغییری هم اتفاق بیافتد، قطعا  امسال ممکن نخواهد بود.اینکه حجم کتاب‌های درسی تغییر پیدا کند، یا از  محتوا کاسته شود قطعا به امسال نمی‌رسد.
  دبیرکل شورای آموزش و پرورش بیان کرد: بنابراین دانش‌آموزان باید همه  کتاب‌های درسی پایه دوازهم را بخوانند و برای امتحانات درون مدرسه‌ای و  آزمون کنکور آمادگی لازم را داشته باشند.
  وی در واکنش به گلایه دانش‌آموزان پایه دوازدهم مبنی بر اینکه با وجود  حجم بالای دروس زمانی برای مطالعه منابع کنکور نداریم، گفت: بارها اعلام  کرده‌ایم که برگزاری کنکور به روش کنونی را قبول نداریم.
  نوید ادهم افزود: آموزش جهت یادگیری دقیق کاری است که معلمان باید انجام  دهند و اگر این کار به خوبی انجام شود، قطعا پاسخگویی به نیاز کنکور هم رخ  می‌دهد، مثل کاری که همین امسال در مدرسه ایرانشهر اتفاق افتاد.  دانش‌آموزان این مدرسه به آن معنا در کلاس کنکور شرکت نکردند، اما موفق  شدند در بهترین رشته‌های پزشکی قبول شوند. به تعبیر دیگر اگر دانش‌آموزان  کتاب‌های درسی را عمیق و دقیق بخوانند، مشکلاتشان برطرف خواهد شد.
  دبیر کل شواری آموزش و پرورش خاطرنشان کرد: به عنوان شورای عالی آموزش و  پرورش موافق تاثیر قطعی سوابق تحصیلی بر فرآیند پذیرش دانشجو هستیم و  احساس می‌کنیم؛ روح قانون هم همین را اقتضا می‌کند. قانونی که در سال ۸۶  تصویب شد، مبنی بر این بود که سازمان سنجش ظرف پنج سال به گونه‌ای عمل کند  که کنکور حذف شود، اما متاسفانه عملیاتی نشد. در سال ۹۲ هم قانون مجدد  تصویب شد که در آنجا به صراحت بیان شد که در سال اول ۲۵ درصد تاثیر سوابق  اعمال شود و با حرکت تدریجی به ۸۵ درصد تاثیر برسیم.
  نوید ادهم با اشاره به اینکه از ابتدا به هیچ عنوان بحث تاثیر مثبت در  میان نبود، گفت: اصلا واژه تاثیر مثبت در فرآیند بررسی و تصویب این دو  قانون مطرح نبوده و واژه‌ای است که بعدها اضافه شده است. زمانی که  قانونگذار در سال ۸۶ و ۹۲ این قانون را تصویب کرد به صراحت نظرش بر روی  تاثیر قطعی بود، اما بعدها چون به دلایلی نخواستند، این قانون اجرا شود؛  واژه تاثیر مثبت را مطرح کردند.
  دبیر شورای آموزش و پرورش در پایان اظهار داشت: وزارت آموزش و پرورش  خواهان اعمال تاثیر قطعی سوابق تحصیلی است و معتقدیم که تاثیر قطعی در طول  زمان به نفع نظام آموزشی کشور است، چرا که باعث می‌شود، دانش آموزان برای  درس و مدرسه اهمیت قائل شوند و سابقه تحصیلی و نمره  برایشان اهمیت ویژه‌ای  پیدا خواهد کرد. وزیر آموزش و پرورش طی نامه‌ای به رییس مجلس و رییس  کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات درخواست کرده‌است، تاثیر قطعی را مدنظر قرار دهند.

----------


## gloria1370

تو باز اومدی حرف زدی؟! دوشنبه مثبت میشه و تموم میشه توهم چرندیاتتو جلو اینه برا خودت بگو
خطاب به محمد ۹۷

----------


## Roya.h

منم برام سوال شده که برمیا نه واقعیت من تو امتحانات نهایی نه سوم ونه پیش خوب عمل نکردم تا الانم وقت زیادی از دست دادم میدونم اگه بکوب بخونم میتونمخودم رو به مباحث تستس برسونم امابرای معدل موندم به هیچ وجه دانش آموز ضعیفی نیستم اما بد موقع تنبلی کردم
کسی پیشنهادی داره؟

----------


## dawn37

سلام 
دوستان من فارغ التحصیل ریاضی هستم و میخوام برای کنکور تجربی ۹۹ ثبتنام کنم و برنامه ام جدی هست از الان ! اما واقعا نمیدونم منابعم چی باید باشه ... کتابهای زیست و شیمی نظام جدید رو گرفتم خیلی آسون شدن البته ... حالا پیشنهادتون چیه برای منابع ؟ برای ترمیم معدل باید چه تاریخی به مدارس مراجعه کنم و منابع امتحانات ترمیم معدل باید کتب نظام جدید باشه ؟

----------


## maryam13

> سلام 
> دوستان من فارغ التحصیل ریاضی هستم و میخوام برای کنکور تجربی ۹۹ ثبتنام کنم و برنامه ام جدی هست از الان ! اما واقعا نمیدونم منابعم چی باید باشه ... کتابهای زیست و شیمی نظام جدید رو گرفتم خیلی آسون شدن البته ... حالا پیشنهادتون چیه برای منابع ؟ برای ترمیم معدل باید چه تاریخی به مدارس مراجعه کنم و منابع امتحانات ترمیم معدل باید کتب نظام جدید باشه ؟ ������


والا هنوز برا اینکه منبع بگیری خیلی زوده  هنوز هیچی معلوم نیست حتی در مورد معدل و... امسالم که دیدی 14ابان معدل رو مثبت کردن 
چرا 98کنکور نمیدی؟

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط dawn37


سلام 
دوستان من فارغ التحصیل ریاضی هستم و میخوام برای کنکور تجربی ۹۹ ثبتنام کنم و برنامه ام جدی هست از الان ! اما واقعا نمیدونم منابعم چی باید باشه ... کتابهای زیست و شیمی نظام جدید رو گرفتم خیلی آسون شدن البته ... حالا پیشنهادتون چیه برای منابع ؟ برای ترمیم معدل باید چه تاریخی به مدارس مراجعه کنم و منابع امتحانات ترمیم معدل باید کتب نظام جدید باشه ؟ ������


برای ترمیم معدل بايد کتاب نظام قدیم داشته باشی*

----------


## dawn37

چون هنوز دانشجو هستم و درگیر پروژه...

----------


## dawn37

> والا هنوز برا اینکه منبع بگیری خیلی زوده  هنوز هیچی معلوم نیست حتی در مورد معدل و... امسالم که دیدی 14ابان معدل رو مثبت کردن 
> چرا 98کنکور نمیدی؟


آخه من دانشجوی مهندسی هستم و میخوام تموم بشه کارشناسی بعد با خیال راحت بشینم واسه کنکور بخونم ... واسه همین موندم که واسه ترمیم معدل چطور اقدام کنم ...مثلا منکه ریاضی هستم چطور معدلم روی تجربی تاثیر مستقیم داره ؟؟!!! یا اینکه میتونم برم دروس تجربی رو امتحان بدم و دیپلم تجربی بگیرم ؟! برای منابع هم کتب چاپ ۹۷ رو گرفتم تا واسه ۹۹ شروع کنم بعد از عید ... ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید ...

----------

